# pushed too much???



## macast (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just back from a 2.5 mile walk and really pushed myself.... feeling really good but tested BG levels and it is 4.1  lowest I've ever been. usually when levels get to about 7  I feel all hypo (although I know I'm not).  

what I wondered was.... is this good?  or have I pushed it too far?  I honestly don't feel hypo or anything I just feel envigorated 

p.s. lowest level I've ever had was 4.8


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 29, 2011)

I would have thought you've done well to get down to that level. It shows what hard exercise can do.

As long as you monitor it and eat something if it drops much lower, it shouldn't do any harm. I'm not sure of the implications over the next few hours but I would have thought it should reduce your insulin resistance a bit, which will take the strain off your pancreas I guess. It's good to give the vital organs a break every now and then 

Well done.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

macast said:


> I'm just back from a 2.5 mile walk and really pushed myself.... feeling really good but tested BG levels and it is 4.1  lowest I've ever been. usually when levels get to about 7  I feel all hypo (although I know I'm not).
> 
> what I wondered was.... is this good?  or have I pushed it too far?  I honestly don't feel hypo or anything I just feel envigorated
> 
> p.s. lowest level I've ever had was 4.8



HI Macast, 

If you aren't on any meds that can cause hypos then I wouldn't worry.I have been advised that anything above 4 is not a hypo - and I bet if you had tested 1/2 hr later you would probably have seen a rise - or should have done if not on any meds that cause hypo's. You probably won't go below 4 and probably would find if  you had an endless supply of test strips (wouldn;t that be great) that you never do and although drop to 4.1 your body helps you work back up afterwards.

Well done on getting the bs down that low, that shows the exercise is paying off in bringing down your bs. It will also help your weight loss too.

And you said yourself -  you feel invigorated - great feeling isn't it!


----------



## Ergates (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome job!  I'd just eat something or drink some sports drink if I get that low, and I quite regularly do when exercising.

As for more general exercise, it's important to pay attention to your body, and to how much you're doing each week.  It's best to do little and often, and to increase total volume of training only a little bit each week.  This will help reduce your chances of injury from doing too much too soon, and will make your exercise more fun.  The important thing is to do it regularly and consistently over a long period of time.  I'd probably take two rest days a week, for me these are Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done Macast.

You have done really well.

Its great when you can see the changes in your diet and exercise are making a difference isnt it.


----------

